# What is the average life span of a sump pump?



## Fred311 (Jan 26, 2010)

Do folks arbitrariliy replace storm water, basement foundation drain tile sump pumps or wait until they die. How long do they last these days?

Thanks.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

How long they last depends upon how much they are used & operating conditions


----------



## meboatermike (Oct 29, 2009)

Well I do not know the average time they will last -- i think it will depend on many factors.

However, I do know that my father-in-law has a spare on hand for when one does fail as he needs to rely on them keeping water off from his boiler. :whistling2:


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

I keep a spare one on hand as well. When they go out at 11pm at night and you have water in the basement, who wants to wait until the next morning to buy one? I do have plans to put two pumps in the pit and have one on a battery.

My pump runs between 8-24 times a day...yes, I monitor it  

The previous pump was submersible pump, the one I got to replace it, is a traditional pump with the motor above the water level with a shaft down to the impeller.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

I have one (cheap one) in a pond that has worked for three years 24/7


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

And Odds are they will usually die when there are heavy rains & everyone is trying to buy one
I remember one rain storm the local HD was out, customers & employees were looking for anything that pumped water

I think a pump is $70 - cheap insurance
I do have 2, submersible one I use in my pool to pump it down
Then I have a few pumps for my saltwater tanks
One can pump 5000g per hour


----------



## ferris13 (Sep 25, 2009)

HD RIDGID brand pumps have a lifetime warranty. If it fails you simply take it in and they swap it out, no receipt needed. They just need to be able to verify the HP of the pump. At least this was my experience last year. I have a spare too.


----------



## rudolph58 (Mar 11, 2009)

very true


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

If you want something multipurpose that you could use to back up your sump pump, consider this also:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_195953-20097-9341611_0_?productId=1056745&Ntt=shop&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=shop$y=0$x=0

http://www.shopvac.com/vacs/detail.asp?ID=180&HdnSource=index&StoreID=


----------

